# Opinion on Skid Steer for Winter



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

I have looked at 3 different brands and models. All are new 2012 models. 1st is a Bobcat S185the 2nd is a Bobcat 650, and the 3rd is a New Holland L223. The S185 has 60hp, the M series 650 has 74.3 and the New Holland has 73hp.Both the New Holland and Bobcat 650 have the cab forward design while the S185 is the older style. Now in the Spring of 2013 all Bobcats will have cab forward design. All units have enclosed cabs with heat and pilot controls.The skid steer will be used for light landscaping duties as well as mulch and soil. The main purpose for this unit will be for winter. Plowing snow and removing large snow piles as well as loading small dump trucks with salt. I have taken dealer location and service into account as well as price. My question is as follows. Which machine is the best for my application with the BEST service record of least amount of problems and down time?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I own both new holland and bobcat I personally am use to the new holland but dealing with new holland dealers is becoming a pain so I bought a bobcat 650 
The 650 is a great machine for snow for your use sounds like an over kill
My nh 885 starts great in winter my nh l185 is not so great starting in winter 
Bobcat starts great 
Me I say bobcat but go with what you can afford I know bobcat is $6000 more than new holland


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

The Bob Cats both had the best interior. Very comfortable for me at 6'1 and 220lbs.The Bobcats also had a sound protection cab and was super quiet. Yes you are correct about price.


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

I should have made it clear that when I mean snow plowing it is only for cleaning up parking spots when the cars leave. I have plenty of plow trucks to handle plowing in lots.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

So the smaller bobcat will be fine but if you can afford the bigger 650 which is also heavier check your trailer always buy biggest machine you can afford


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

*bobcat*

If you don't mind me asking, what was the price on the new holland and bobcat s185 you were getting? S185 down here was just a tad under 35 with a 3 in 1 bucket, not sure if the prices are different by you


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Are any 2 speed


----------



## BigJim12 (Mar 18, 2012)

I just bought a 2012 New Holland L225. So far its been a great machine for me I like the comfort of the cab they really did a great job making the cabs lager and quieter. its a smooth running machine and fires up every time. I looked at the L223 but it did not have the lift capacity i needed. I have spent alot of time in a bobcat s650. I have no complaints on the s650 has plenty of power ran smooth nice cab the only thing I don't care for with the bobcats is they put rubber stops in there bucket rams so you cant flip material into your bucket like you can with a New Holland.


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

Bobcat S185 was $37K with all the bells and whistles, but No 2 speed.Bobcat M series was $46K all bells and whistles and 2 speed.The New Holland L223 was also fully loaded with all options and a 2 speed and that was $42K


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

The only dealer that would give me service on my site was Bobcat. Also the Bobcat dealer said that if they take your machine in for service you get a free loaner until the repair is done.They will pick-up and drop off at any site. The New Holland dealer said I would have to come to them for service.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I bought a newholland L225 last fall quiet comfortable great visibility and moves snow .Lot of room in the cab to strech out alittle


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

it sounds like you are in the same boat as me as far as how much you are gonna use the machine and i feel if you are not gonna run in everyday why buy new? You can get low hour machines for 7500-10000 off msrp sometimes more. Either way i have run s185s and i have 2 s650 right now on snow rent i like the older cab myself but both are great machines the 185 will more then suite your needsas it has a ton of power for a small frame machine. I ended up with a used 09 a300 that will be delivered in about an hour and saved a ton of $$$ for a like new machine with 750 hours


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Go with the S185-K. 

You won't be disappointed! :waving:


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

Purchased the Bobcat S185 this morning.I did like the fact that the ass end does not stick out like the new M series.Also had them pt on the 73 inch buckett. The 68 inch was just a little to small.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Good luck you will be happy


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

turfmasters;1542199 said:


> Purchased the Bobcat S185 this morning.I did like the fact that the ass end does not stick out like the new M series.Also had them pt on the 73 inch buckett. The 68 inch was just a little to small.


Nice choice!! Thumbs Up   :salute:


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

turfmasters;1541965 said:


> The only dealer that would give me service on my site was Bobcat. Also the Bobcat dealer said that if they take your machine in for service you get a free loaner until the repair is done.They will pick-up and drop off at any site. The New Holland dealer said I would have to come to them for service.


That right there made my mind up.

Get the M650 with the two speed, if you're doing any snow work a single speed machine is tedious.


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank-you everyone for the time spent to reply to my post.

Glenn.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Good choice on the 185 but the single speed might annoy you. But the smartest thing you can do is have them take the 73 inch bucket back and get 2 buckets. A 68inch dirt bucket and a 88 inch snow bucket. The 73 will be to big for dirt and to small for snow. Post some pics.... and trust me you will thank me on the buckets, make sure to get bolt on cutting edges for both.
Robert


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

rob_cook2001;1546753 said:


> Good choice on the 185 but the single speed might annoy you. But the smartest thing you can do is have them take the 73 inch bucket back and get 2 buckets. A 68inch dirt bucket and a 88 inch snow bucket. The 73 will be to big for dirt and to small for snow. Post some pics.... and trust me you will thank me on the buckets, make sure to get bolt on cutting edges for both.
> Robert


^ Good advice right there. Get some teeth for the 68" bucket if you plan on doing some serious digging too.


----------

